# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Κάλυψη με πρασινάδα στα κλουβιά

## antoninio

..καλησπερα..ανοιγω αυτο το θεμα για συζητηση παρατηρωντας τις καρδερινες μου τωρα που σκοτεινιασε...διαβαζουμε συχνα ποσο σημαντικο ειναι να εχουμε καλυψη με πρασιναδα στις φωλιες για να αισθανονται ασφαλεια...τα πουλια ομως μου εδειξαν οτι θελουν την καλυψη ολο το χρονο και το εκαναν με το καλυτερο τροπο..αφου εκανα λοιπον την αναλογη καθαριοτητα ,στολισα τα κλουβια με πλαστικα φυτα για να συνηθιζουν και να μην στρεσσαριστουν, καθως στα σημεια αυτα θα τοποθετησω τις φωλιες....πηγαινοντας για τον καθιερωμενο βραδινο ελεγχο βλεπω ολα τα ζευγαρια μου να κοιμουνται στα πλαστικα φυτα ..ολα τα πουλια ηταν εκει..αλλα γαντζωμενα στο συρμα και αλλα στην πατηθρα απο πισω τους..κρυβοντουσαν..ξαφνιασ  τηκα ευχαριστα διοτι ειναι ενα ξενο σωμα για αυτες και περιμενα να ειναι πιο καχυποπτες και φοβισμενες..εγω πλεον θα εχω ολο το χρονο καλυψη..

Υ.Γ...ειναι γνωστο οτι τα πουλια μαθαινουν και αναγνωριζουν τον ιδιοκτητη τους..(τουλαχιστον τα δικα μου) καθως παντα παω τις ιδιες ωρες και παντα <<κουβεντιαζουμε>> με συγκεκριμενα σφυριγματα και λεξεις..εκεινες μου εδειξαν οτι <<αυτο θελουμε>> με τον δικο τους τροπο..δεν θα τους χαλασω το χατηρι..

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΤΩΝΗ τι χωρο εχεις; εννοω διαστασεις

----------


## mitsman

εννοειται οτι την θελουν την πρασιναδα ολο τον χρονο.... μονο που θα στην ξεριζωσουν και θα πρεπει να παρεις αλλη μετα!!! αυτο ειναι στανταρ!

----------


## Ρία

κάνει καλό που είναι πλαστικά τα υτά;;

----------


## antoninio

> ΑΝΤΩΝΗ τι χωρο εχεις; εννοω διαστασεις


εχω φτιαξει μια κατασκευη που χωραει 6 ζευγαρωστρες 90αρες..τις γνωστες που υπαρχουν παντου..συνολο ειναι 2 μηκος χ 1.58 πλατος χ 50 βαθος

----------


## antoninio

> εννοειται οτι την θελουν την πρασιναδα ολο τον χρονο.... μονο που θα στην ξεριζωσουν και θα πρεπει να παρεις αλλη μετα!!! αυτο ειναι στανταρ!



οχι εαν ειναι μεγαλα τα φυλλα και τα εχεις εξω απο τα συρματα του κλουβιου..αντε να τα ψιλοτσιμπησουν..

----------


## antoninio

> κάνει καλό που είναι πλαστικά τα υτά;;


..αν δεν βαλω πλαστικα φυτα μεχρι να ερθει η στιγμη της αναπαραγωγης η καρδερινα θα τα διαλυσει ολα..αποφευγω να βαζω αυτα τα χριστουγεννιατικα που ειναι ψιλα μηπως και τα φανε και κινδυνεψουν..

----------


## mitsman

> οχι εαν ειναι μεγαλα τα φυλλα και τα εχεις εξω απο τα συρματα του κλουβιου..αντε να τα ψιλοτσιμπησουν..


ειτε χοντρα ειτε ψιλα θα στα λιανισουν.... στο λεω εκ πειρας!

----------


## antoninio

> εχω φτιαξει μια κατασκευη που χωραει 6 ζευγαρωστρες 90αρες..τις γνωστες που υπαρχουν παντου..συνολο ειναι 2 μηκος χ 1.58 πλατος χ 50 βαθος



1.58 υψος ηθελα να γραψω..

----------


## jk21

θα σου ελεγα να προσπαθησεις να βρεις τετοιο υλικο που μοιαζει με φυσικο και να βαλεις εσωτερικα  .Δεν παθαινει τιποτα .Στην μιση ζευγαρωστρα και λιγοτερο (στο 1/3 ) να εχεις μια περιοχη καλλυμενη και εσωτερικα με δεντρακι που μπορεις να δημιουργησεις με συρμα στο οποιο εχεις δεσει τετοια κομματια .Θα το κανουν μονιμο τοπο κουρνιασματος .Στον υπολοιπο χωρο που θα ειναι καθαρος  (που θα ειναι και ο πιο φωτιζομενος απο την μερια που ερχεται το φως ) να βαζεις οτι κλαδια δινεις με φυτα -σπορους απο τη φυση  




Εξωτερικα βαζε επιπλεον καλυψη (εκει που υπαρχει και εσωτερικα ,αλλα με φυτα φυσικα αν ειναι δυνατον  πχ Κισσο  οπως εδω

----------


## antoninio

> ειτε χοντρα ειτε ψιλα θα στα λιανισουν.... στο λεω εκ πειρας!


δεν αντιλεγω..αλλα εκ πειρας και εγω τα βαζω με συγκεκριμενο τροπο απ`εξω..απο μεσα συμφωνω θα τα διαλυσουν..

----------


## antoninio

JK21 δυστυχως λογο χωρου (ισογειο) δεν ειχα την πολυτελεια για μεγαλη κατασκευη..γλαστρακι δεν το χωραει με την καμια...

----------


## jk21

ειδες που το εχω εγω κρεμασμενο; 

αν επισης βρεις τα πλαστικα που εχω μεσα (σε στυλ πευκο ,οχι το συνηθισμενο των χριστουγεννιατικων δεντρων ) δεν παθαινουν τιποτα .νομιζω ειχε σε κλωναρια ,το γνωστο παιδομαγαζο .Εγω τα ειχα καβατζωσει απο δεντρο που ειχαν περυσι πεταξει

----------


## mitsman

Εγω ΟΤΙ και να εχω βαλει μεσα στο κλουβι το εχουν κανει 1000 κομματια.... εκτος απο αυτο που εκρυβε την φωλια!!
Δεν το ξανακανω αυτο το λαθος... γυρω γυρω απο το κλουβι αλλα τουλαχιστον 5 εκατοστα μακρια απο το κλουβι!!!!

----------


## jk21

Μητσο νομιζω σου ειχα δωσει μερικα τετοια κλαδια αν θυμαμαι καλα ... ή οχι; αν οχι εσενα τοτε εχει παρει ο Γιωργης και ισως τα εχει βαλει .Θα με ενδιεφερε να μου πεις αν τα δοκιμασες και τα μασησαν και αυτα .... εμενα κανενα πουλακι δεν εχει πειραξει ουτε ενα .ειναι αρκετα ανθεκτικα .Για τα απλα του χριστουγεννιατικου συνηθισμενου δεντρου ,συμφωνω πληρως μαζι σου

----------


## mitsman

Δεν μου ειχες δωσει αλλα ειχα βαλει εγω.... τα πετσοκοψαν.... τωρα ειχα βαλει κατι ψευτικα φυτα (γιρλαντες) με πλατια φυλλα σαν κισσος ηταν κατι πραγματα... πανε κ αυτα... φυλακη με εχουν βαλει!

----------


## jk21

carduelis carduelis pirachnatus

----------


## antoninio

> Εγω ΟΤΙ και να εχω βαλει μεσα στο κλουβι το εχουν κανει 1000 κομματια.... εκτος απο αυτο που εκρυβε την φωλια!!
> Δεν το ξανακανω αυτο το λαθος... γυρω γυρω απο το κλουβι αλλα τουλαχιστον 5 εκατοστα μακρια απο το κλουβι!!!!


δεν λεω οτι δεν τα αγγιζουν καθολου..στην φυση τους ειναι να τα χαλανε ολα...τα δικα μου 2 μερες τωρα δεν τα εχουν πειραξει..το ιδιο και περσι με τα ιδια πλαστικα φυτα..ειναι πλατυφυλλα και δεν εχουν ακρουλες να τις προκαλει..




> ΟΤΙ

----------


## Stragalini

εγώ&την ζευγαρώστρα την εχω ντυμένη στο 1/3 της εδω και 3 χρόνια και δεν εχω σημαντικές απώλειες ίσως είναι το υλικό που αντέχει το είχα βρει απο ενα χριστουγεννιάτικο δέντρο πολυτελείας που είχαν πετάξει ειναι σαν κυπαρίσσι πλαστικό

----------

